# Kernel not found after upgrade



## Alucn (Feb 8, 2022)

System version：FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 upgrade 13.0-RELEASE-p6
Commands executed：freebsd-update fetch install
Kernel not found after reboot
The 10 second boot menu has also been changed to 1 second
Please help us. How should this be repaired


----------



## wago (Feb 8, 2022)

try 'boot kernel.old' 
not sure why an update would wipe out the kernel, I don't recall that happening.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

Hello again.

Option 6, one of the two available kernels should be:

*kernel.old*

It should be possible to (temporarily) boot the old kernel, then things will be easier to troubleshoot. 

Do you use ZFS boot environments?

Also, from an earlier topic:



SirDice said:


> What I am missing here is the reinstallation of all the installed ports/packages. This _must_ be done after a major version upgrade.



Can you remember: did you, around that time, perform the reinstallation of all installed ports/packages?

If you need help with language, please ask.


----------



## Alucn (Feb 8, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Hello again.
> 
> Option 6, one of the two available kernels should be:
> 
> ...


UFS file system
The menu stay is set to 1 second （loader.conf setting autoboot_delay="1"）and cannot be selected.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 8, 2022)

Try keying the number `6` a moment before you expect the menu to appear.


----------



## Alucn (Feb 8, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Try keying the number `6` a moment before you expect the menu to appear.


Thank you for your reply！


----------

